# Coffee flow too early in La Pavoni Europiccola?



## ejulia (Jan 13, 2017)

Dear La Pavoni fellows,

please can someone help me answering a very simple question?

The following happens with my machine:

The coffee already flows strongly when I lift the lever up. I thought only a little bit would

come out int the top position, but it would mostly come out when you move the lever downwards.

Did I misunderstand?

Or is there a problem with my technique or my machine?

Thanks so much for any advice from more experienced expresso makers... I am still quite new to this.

ejulia


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi there.

The rate of flow depends mainly on the grind size of the coffee particles; fine grind=slow flow, coarse grind = quick flow. From your explanation of the problem, you need a finer grind of coffee. Do you buy whole beans and grind them yourself? It is virtually impossible to buy pre-ground coffee which makes an acceptable espresso.

It will take time to find the right grind setting - be prepared to waste a lot of coffee!

For me, I get the best results when there is zero flow when the lever is lifted. I keep the lever up 8 - 10 seconds (no coffee flowing) and then start to pull the lever down (one hand on the filler cap of the la pavoni to steady it.) There will be considerable resistance, but a slow and steady pull will see a trickle of thick, viscous coffee begin to flow. As you get past the half-way point on the pull you will also notice the resistance start to decrease.

One other thing, I have found that the best coffee comes from a single pull on the lever - this gives more of a ristretto result than a true espresso. However, there are different opinions and techniques suggested for getting more coffee (ie a greater volume) which you will find on the internet. My preference may be influenced by the fact that I drink milk-based coffees!

Finally, if you are still using the plastic tamper provided with the machine, throw it away and get a proper one to fit the basket. For an awesome piece of Italian designed kit, the plastic tamper is a disgrace (IMHO).

Once you get the grind size right, you will find the pavoni produces an excellent coffee.

Good luck


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

This can happen for a few reasons, the grind size being too large, if you haven't tamped, if you tamp unevenly, or if the tamper you are using is too small there may be a gap at the edge of the puck. Also what has been stated RDC8


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Yes. Try grinding finer if you have a grinder. If you don't then definitely worth getting one. But it needs to be suitable for espresso.


----------



## ejulia (Jan 13, 2017)

Thank you all so much. I going to experiment on this first thing this morning and hopefully get at least one decent morning espresso made soon... I do not yet have a grinder, but have been looking into this. Also, I about the plastic tamper. I have been using a cylinder shaped glass instead that happened to have just the right diameter and does a better job, but on the design end that is also a disgrace. So a proper tamper is on my wish list. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## lotuseater (Dec 25, 2015)

^ You really can't get away without a grinder, and it is really worth getting the best you can on your budget. "You can't skimp on the grinder" is my maxim.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Grinder is an absolute must for lapavonis


----------



## ejulia (Jan 13, 2017)

It works! While I had used ground Lavazza espresso coffee, apparently this was fine enough. Now, following you explanation, I did just use an old grinder, not specifically for espresso, but still it the coffee is much finder than the packed one. So I tried and the flow behaves just as you said! This is amazing what difference it can make. Next I'll hunt for a proper grinder...


----------

